# Military Student at Intel School...



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey there everyone  This is a cockatiel question but first allow me to introduce myself:
I'm an Airman studying Arabic at the Defense Language Institute. I live in the barracks here and my boyfriend lives off post , probably a 10 minute walk from the gate. I enjoy seeing him after school, pt, and details and before curfew if I have an hour or two to spare during the week and we usually spend the whole weekend together in his apartment.
I have a fish there to try to fill the empty "pet companion hole" in my heart but it really makes me sad to not have birds, dogs, cats, and horses like I used to. Ever since I left my life for the military I have craved that companionship and now that Chris is here I have the chance to keep birds in his apartment!! I used to have 2 cockatiels so I am not new to this but when I had my cockatiels I was always available to them and time was not an issue.

Chris and I contacted a breeder a few months ago and have been preparing for and excited about the 2 male cockatiels we had reserved before they had even been eggs. They are now 6 weeks old and we have been visiting them 2.5 hours away on the weekends. <3 I fell in love with mine. He already trusts me and falls asleep in my hands. I named him Cheerio. All I can think about is him and I have his pictures everywhere like he's a baby on the way.

But I want them to have the best lives possible and when Chris leaves for BMT and tech school it will only be me trekking down there every day to feed and spend time with them. I might not have more than 30 minutes to spend with them on some days because life here is S T R E S S F U L.
They would have my full attention all day at least twice a week though and would have each other, a large cage, and PLENTY of toys (already purchased.)

Please give me your thoughts. The last thing I want to hear is don't get them, but I want to know if I can still bond with my Cheerio that way. 
I am a responsible caretaker and have trained and grown up around animals my whole life so I understand their individual needs. Need the input of the community. Thanks everybody.  <3

Mae


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I know you don't want to hear "no" answer, but I wouldn't get cockatiels at this point if I were you. Your life sounds so busy right now. And what about your future travels?


----------



## BirdFanatic (Mar 11, 2014)

join the military club < soon to be 11B infantry man


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I was in the military and I'll tell you right now, unless you have someone willing to take them its probably not a good idea. I'm not saying you can't bond with them, but what about duty days when you CAN'T leave base? Or what were to happen if they locked down the base while your boyfriend is gone because of a drill or something (the marines got locked down on Pensacola back in '07 it CAN happen)? Especially as a fresh airman out of boot, I would be leery about getting birds or any animal for that matter right now. If you get sent overseas, its a really big hassle to get birds approved for travel. Just some things to think about.

On to your question...is half an hour a day enough to build a bond? Depends on the bird. It can be...but males go through a bratty teenage stage and if Cheerio does and is grumpy every time you see him it can make it discouraging and hard.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a stay at home mom, I got a cockatiel because I needed something a bit more "needy" then my cat and dog who ignore me half the time. I spend all day long with Tiki and could not imagine how sad he would be if he could only spend a very short amont of time with me during the day. I even made extra arrangements this summer with my sister and my aunt just so I can take him on vacation with me the whole summer when I go to visit my family in Florida. To me Cockatiels are extremely dependent on their people, more so then other birds. If I had a job and a busy life, I would never have a cockatiel. I feel they need to be with their human companions way too much for that. I understand your strong need to have one, but please think about the bird and not just about how badly you want one. It would be sad to see so little of you.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey thanks for the replies.
Im disappointed in the answers because I did say Chris will be here to help me with them , and I know cockatiels in pairs are fine for people with busy lives... It is not impossible and the birds would get used to our schedules. 
I just would like to know what I can do to help the birds be more entertained during the day and enhance the times we do bond, as well as introduce myself and make some cockatiel friends. :/ positive feedback is appreciated..


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

You definitely have friends here! But I think what people are going off of with these comments is this:



> But I want them to have the best lives possible and when Chris leaves for BMT and tech school it will only be me trekking down there every day to feed and spend time with them. I might not have more than 30 minutes to spend with them on some days because life here is S T R E S S F U L.


We aren't trying to be negative. We just are trying to help and want your birds to be as happy as possible. We also love pictures so if/when you get your birds, please post dozens of them ok?  

We have no doubt that you would love your birds and be as best as you possibly can for them!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> You definitely have friends here! But I think what people are going off of with these comments is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree.
Not trying to be negative at all.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Aw well thanks for replying again and being reassuring. :tiel3: 

Yes that IS how life is here. Yes I would be trekking up and down the hill on crazy days with only limited time to spend. But on the other days, I would spend all my time with them. Like I said they're only about 6 weeks old right now! When I get them, I was thinking about how they would probably get used to my schedule and it would benefit me that they don't just automatically right away expect me to spend all my time with them and then get sad when life gets crazy later and I can't. 5 months out of their entire lives will be that time that only I am able to provide for them and Chris is gone and I am busy. Other than that time, he will also be there to help out and when I'm done with all of my training our time together will hugely increase. I'm sure it can be done.  I guess I just want support because it will be a challenge but I am determined and looove this little bird.

And yes, I have had to give up animals before for their own good and would do it again if it proves to be impossible for me. I will make their lives wonderful or will give them to someone who can, but first I want to try. :wf lutino:  So yes, I will post a ton of pics!  Cheerio is a cutie. And Chacci (his little brother) is a troublemaker haha.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I would say to try to get as big a cage as you can and provide lots of toys for them to amuse themselves with when they are alone together.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

What mutations are they?


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

I have the large economy flight cage on the way, by doctorfostersandsmith    So excited!!!!!
They are white faced cinnamon pied I believe. I will make another thread with pics of them and stuff when we visit again.
AND I HAVE GREAT NEWS!!!!
Found out that when I get TPG status (in may at some time) I wont have a curfew at all!!! SO I will be able to spend tons of time with them and not have to rush back at night!!! YES!!!!!!!


----------



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, my son went to dli too studying Hebrew. It was very stressful for him too. Your birds might be great to get your mind off of studying and relax while you spend time with them. I agree with getting a big cage and lots of toys. I hope everything works out great. I also want to send best wishes to you on your studies and your future carrier. It is a great accomplishment!!! 


Joey and Oscar


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Yay! That's great news.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Did he???  My roommate is studying Hebrew. I am in Arabic. Kicks my butt. Yes a big reason for getting birds was the anti stress factor. When I go home on Christmas holiday I will take tem with me on a flight that allows them as a carry on.  So excited to be apart of this community and CANT WAIT to bring my babies home  And yes they are getting tons of toys!!! I will post the setup when it is all up and ready


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see the set up and your new birds  glad you found out you get to spend more time with them. They're going to love the flight cage.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

It's wonderful you're now going to be able to start spending time with them  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

OK, that's good that you'll be able to spend more time with them. Cockatiels in pairs might be "fine" without much human interaction, but it's unlikely that they will be friendly, and although some people in the forum disagree with this, I think that a pair of birds who do not get sufficient human interaction will bond closely with one another and ignore or even antagonize the humans.

I don't mean to be negative but they are very, very, very high-maintenance pets. This is incredibly rewarding if you have the time to bond with them, but discouraging beyond belief if you don't. My BF and I are young professionals with long work hours and I've had crying meltdowns over trying to train our birds. Recently I had to move for a new job and so I haven't seen the birds in well over a month (I will this weekend) and now that it's getting warmer and we don't think it's too cold to transport them we're going to follow through with our plans to rehome them.

One thing I will say is that the forums here are SO helpful when you are having difficulties with your birds. Don't hesitate to ask any kind of question no matter how dumb you think it is.

ALSO... double check that you are absolutely sure both birds are males! While you have time for cockatiels, I don't think you sound like you have time to raise babies, and hormone control methods to prevent breeding can be time-consuming in and of themselves. You said above that the tiels are 6 weeks old... that is too young to sex them visually so unless they have been DNA tested you cannot be entirely sure yet.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't necessarily agree or disagree with Caterpillars first point about bonding. I personally have not had issues with my Skiddles (cockatiel) and Louey (Quaker) - they are both velcro birds and I am at work five days a week, I leave at about 7.30am and am not home until 7.00pm. I don't think this causes problems if thats what they are used to. Maybe being only there for 30 minutes a day it could have a different result and they maybe bond to each other more. There is also the issue of if they don't get along. I don't have experience with two or more cockatiels in one cage. So its just a thought.

I do disagree in relation to high maintenance though - Skiddles was sick and required many vet visits and medication for the first 6-8 months of her life. The highest maintenance for that was the drive to and from the vet - but I would do it again in a heart beat.

You seem very committed and have clearly thought about this. I think birds are a great de-stresser.  

I do want to say in Caterpillar's defence - from the posts I have read...rehoming wasn't an easy option and or easy way out. From memory Georgia and Elvis have been a 'difficult' pair .

Can I just ask one thing...what happens if you go to feed them and spend a short amount of time with them and one is sick or injured - are you able to rush them to the vet? Its probably just something to be aware of.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lots of good points here....I'm worried about you getting two birds and them bonding to each other and not to you. Personally, I would start out with one bird and go from there, see how it goes. Then, if you bond well with the one, you can bring another in to work with. The reason being, its harder to bond with two birds at the same time and each bird would need alone time with you to bond. Yes, you can bond with them together, its just a longer process.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Mezza said:


> I do disagree in relation to high maintenance though - Skiddles was sick and required many vet visits and medication for the first 6-8 months of her life. The highest maintenance for that was the drive to and from the vet - but I would do it again in a heart beat.


Yeah, I have definitely had very high-maintenance birds to deal with. I think that they are, however, significantly higher-maintenance than most people think they are -- everyone here on TC loves birds and is willing to pitch in extraordinary amounts of energy and willpower for them, but they DEFINITELY require more training and attention than all cats (except kittens) and many breeds of dog (well, except for the dog-walking part). 

This surprises a lot of people who get birds, like my BF, who was the one who adopted our tiels in the first place and was dismayed when the hand-tame, friendly one didn't stay hand-tame because (in addition to other factors) he wasn't spending enough time with her to keep up the bond.



> Can I just ask one thing...what happens if you go to feed them and spend a short amount of time with them and one is sick or injured - are you able to rush them to the vet? Its probably just something to be aware of.


Good one. Definitely be aware of where the nearest avian vet is, too. Ours is over 30 minutes away and it can be closer to an hour in rush hour, and many people on TC have mild-to-moderate horror stories about dealing with vets who are not trained to treat birds.

I think Roxy has a really good point that you should maybe start out with one bird. Bird personalities are totally unpredictable even among handraised birds, and starting with two babies (I think it's a different story entirely if you adopt two adult birds who have already spent years together) may be very stressful especially since many males go through a screaming, biting, deeply unpleasant hormonal phase in their first year. There are a lot of posts here by people who are dismayed about what happened to their sweet cuddly bird, he's turned into a monster, etc. -- it's a phase that can pass with patience but it's very difficult.

That way you'll also avoid the point I brought up with regard to the fact that no matter what the pet store has told you, those birds are so young that they could be mistakenly identified as males and you could wind up needing to take extra measures to prevent them from breeding.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoa. Alright listen.

First of all to calm all of your paranoid ideas, I WILL REHOME THEM IF IT PROVES TO BE TOO DIFFICULT OR IMPOSSIBLE.

Second of all. I AM MORE CONCERNED WITH THE BIRDS WELL BEING THAN I AM HAVING A CLOSE BOND WITH ONE. I will be gone a lot. It would be very selfish to only get one bird if we are both working all day every day, even though I have provided a large cage and many toys. 

I will spend a lot of time with them. They will be MY stress relief. Therapeutic Birds. Because I HAVE HAD BIRDS in the past and I know how to take care of them, and I have a passion for animals and need them right now. I would not just leave them. I am not that kind of pet owner. 
YES I would be able to rush them to the vet. What kind of person do you think I am? If they needed it and there were an emergency, I have contacts and Chris will always help me with that when he is here. 
Tell me every tiel owner here isn't a stay at home tiel mommy whose lives revolve around their birds?? I am passionate, but I am realistic.
I would appreciate some benefit of the doubt here from some of you, to stop being so anal about this and treating me as if I have no idea what I am doing. My entire life has been rearing and training and bonding with animals. Horses birds dogs cats tortoises rats hamsters gerbils guinea pigs rabbits BIRDS bearded dragons and more.
I am not angry but I am getting a little frustrated with this.
Oh and I am certainly not stupid. Our breeder has a friend who will be giving them pelvic exams to see for sure whether they are male or female. 
Calm down. My heart is set on bringing my babies home so I WILL.
Don't tell me you never have emergencies or complications with your birds?

Random point: Don't aviary birds get on just fine? I'm referring to the cockatiels who don't have a lot of human interaction but have friends, who are still taken care of, have plenty of distraction, can fly and play, etc. I will be giving my birds my entire weekends, and at least an hour every day. I don't see how that is not enough to create a bond. 
Also, I did mention that Chacci (Cheerio's little brother) was picked out by my boyfriend. I won't tell him that he can't have Chacci because I need to bond with my bird, and I won't separate them so that my bird has separation anxiety and bonding with me is his only way to get social time.

Come on.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Seriously, no need to be rude. No one here is paranoid -- we're trying to help you since you came here seeking advice, and we are a thorough bunch.

I appreciate that you care more about having the birds be bonded to one another than to you, and that you are choosing a pair who are already familiar with one another. My recommendations are coming from the perspective of someone who is rehoming birds because, like you and Chris, my BF and I are young people who are at work all day and consequently don't have the time for them that we know they need. We sometimes can't even be home enough to give them sufficient out-of-cage time or even to cover their cage for the long nights they need for hormone control. We also would love for the birds to be "stress relief," but because they are not bonded to us and they're unhappy together they scream instead of sing and one of them sometimes attacks us when we let him out of the cage.

What kinds of birds have you had in the past? I've never had experience with any other kind of bird but many people here have multiple types of parrot and will be able to give you very detailed info about how cockatiels are similar or different.

And FYI, pelvic exams are not an accurate way of sexing cockatiels: http://www.avianweb.com/cockatielmutations.html


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Rude? 
More like defending and elaborating on my points and replying to the opinions of most of you.
I don't need to tell you all the birds I've had except that I have had cockatiels.
I am a defensive, passionate individual and that's how my replies are going to look sometimes. I am not being rude.
In fact I joined this site for positive feedback and positive interactions but it goes both ways. Just because I am new to the site does not mean I am new to birds or animals, and even if I were, I answered all your inquiries about it and there is no reason to still be worried.
And yes, they go through a bratty teenage stage. That is no reason not to get them and I am fully aware of it. I actually sometimes enjoy it because it allows for training and forces me to spend more time with them so they grow out of it.
Thanks for the "FYI." -_- I realize this. 

So since you keep telling me you and your boyfriend are busy and having trouble at times, I think it would be fair for you to assume that I would be alright.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

LoveMyCheerio said:


> Rude?
> More like defending and elaborating on my points and replying to the opinions of most of you.
> I don't need to tell you all the birds I've had except that I have had cockatiels.


Well, you hadn't said that before, and that obviously makes a big difference. You could have meant you'd had chickens.

And I'm going to stop commenting on this thread now, because though you may disagree with me, I still think that you are being very rude and belittling many people here who are trying to give you good and honest advice.

EDIT -- Never mind, you said it in your original post that you used to have two cockatiels. My apologies for that, but I still think you're crossing a line by calling us "paranoid."


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, Caterpillar, Since you did just now associate that reply with everyone here by saying "we" and "we are a thorough bunch" I will say I did get more positive feedback and advice from the others, just got a bit annoyed by yours... :/ I'd like to have a good relationship with everyone on here and I don't want to cause tension so please, I only want positive feedback on ways to make it WORK, not ways of telling me why I should not or cannot get them or how it is too hard. Because I know it is not too hard. I also realize it is easy to think that way since you care so much for your birds but I want to assure you that I am that way with my pets too. Please give me the benefit of the doubt. :yellow pied::cobalt linnie::blue pied:


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

caterpillar said:


> Well, you hadn't said that before, and that obviously makes a big difference. You could have meant you'd had chickens.
> 
> And I'm going to stop commenting on this thread now, because though you may disagree with me, I still think that you are being very rude and belittling many people here who are trying to give you good and honest advice.


That hurts.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

caterpillar said:


> Well, you hadn't said that before, and that obviously makes a big difference. You could have meant you'd had chickens.
> 
> And I'm going to stop commenting on this thread now, because though you may disagree with me, I still think that you are being very rude and belittling many people here who are trying to give you good and honest advice.
> 
> EDIT -- Never mind, you said it in your original post that you used to have two cockatiels. My apologies for that, but I still think you're crossing a line by calling us "paranoid."


Yes, I did

And no, I said paranoid ideas. :/ I just keep trying to reassure the same things and it is frustrating. Pet owners who care a lot about their pets do that, I understand, but still.. I keep trying to assure people that I have experience with this and WILL do a good job and I kept getting discouraging words about it. (not from everyone.)


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm about to leave this site  I'm hurt and discouraged and feel like a terrible cockatiel mommy and idk what to do now. I have to go to formation now, I will check on this throughout the day but it's stressing me out so much :'(


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

LoveMyCheerio said:


> Also, Caterpillar, Since you did just now associate that reply with everyone here by saying "we" and "we are a thorough bunch" I will say I did get more positive feedback and advice from the others, just got a bit annoyed by yours... :/ I'd like to have a good relationship with everyone on here and I don't want to cause tension so please, I only want positive feedback on ways to make it WORK, not ways of telling me why I should not or cannot get them or how it is too hard. Because I know it is not too hard. I also realize it is easy to think that way since you care so much for your birds but I want to assure you that I am that way with my pets too. Please give me the benefit of the doubt. :yellow pied::cobalt linnie::blue pied:


OK, Cheerio, I can be a pretty passionate individual too so I understand 

I came to the forum a few months ago for the first time asking for advice on my aggressive, untame birds who were stressing me out and were clearly bored beyond belief (they were my BF's, and when we moved in together he had basically given up on them because they were so hard to train so I took them over). I explained that I was one half of a young couple who did not have a ton of time for the birds, who was dealing with complaints from the neighbors because of how loud the birds' screaming was during the day while we were at work, and who also could not afford a living space large enough for a big "flight cage" or even for our birds to safely fly around much when they had out-of-cage time.

From the start, there were people here telling me that my living situation did not sound like a good one for cockatiels, and I was definitely upset at first because I've also spent loads of time around animals and it really hurt that I might not be able to help these birds. I gave it a few months, and they initially made amazing progress (yay!) but then I hit a wall with them and it got tougher. The last straw was when I ended up getting a job where I was going to have to move two hours away, my BF showed no interest in taking over training them (so you already have a big advantage over me in that Chris wants to also raise your tiels) so we decided that rehoming was our best option.

People on TC do not sugar-coat their advice, which is something I've come to really appreciate, and sometimes it can be blunt as a result. You sound very, very determined and I know you want to give them the best home possible. 

I jumped in with advice for you because your situation sounded similar to ours in terms of work and life, and I wanted to give you my honest opinion as well as to let you know all the things that we didn't think about in the first place and should have.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

caterpillar said:


> OK, Cheerio, I can be a pretty passionate individual too so I understand
> 
> I came to the forum a few months ago for the first time asking for advice on my aggressive, untame birds who were stressing me out and were clearly bored beyond belief (they were my BF's, and when we moved in together he had basically given up on them because they were so hard to train so I took them over). I explained that I was one half of a young couple who did not have a ton of time for the birds, who was dealing with complaints from the neighbors because of how loud the birds' screaming was during the day while we were at work, and who also could not afford a living space large enough for a big "flight cage" or even for our birds to safely fly around much when they had out-of-cage time.
> 
> ...


<3 Thank you so much for this. :yellow pied:

Being in the military and at this tech school you have no idea how crazy my life is. But you can understand that I need these birds and will be dying to see them at the end of every day even more than they will be me. 
Thanks for your honesty, and ultimately for your understanding.  I have too many people here on post telling me I can't. I joined this forum to get positive feedback and motivation and some like minded people who care very much about their birds. I am SUPER excited to bring them home and will love them as much as I can.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

LoveMyCheerio said:


> <3 Thank you so much for this. :yellow pied:
> 
> Being in the military and at this tech school you have no idea how crazy my life is. But you can understand that I need these birds and will be dying to see them at the end of every day even more than they will be me.
> Thanks for your honesty, and ultimately for your understanding.  I have too many people here on post telling me I can't. I joined this forum to get positive feedback and motivation and some like minded people who care very much about their birds. I am SUPER excited to bring them home and will love them as much as I can.


I believe it and I believe that you will love them more than anything!

When I moved away from my BF and the tiels I got to take my cat with me (birds are banned in my apartment building so bringing the tiels wasn't an option), and seeing her at the end of the day when i come home from a long day at a stressful job is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

LoveMyCheerio, I saw your pic on the photo forum thread and it's adorable!!! What a sweet baby bird, and I'm so jealous that he's already cuddly <3

One thing I will continue to recommend is that (if this is within financial reason for you, I think they are pretty cheap) you ask the breeder if you can purchase a DNA test for Cheerio and Chachi before you bring them home so that you can be 100% sure that they are both boys. I know you're aware that pelvic exams are not very accurate, and I also have read a few things on other forums that they are very uncomfortable for small birds (but the people in question may have been talking about seriously tiny birds like budgies).

There are a bazillion TC threads about breeders, even good ones, misidentifying tiels' genders, people adopting the wrong gender bird (often because they wanted to get a breeding partner for an existing bird and then...oops), etc... I would hate for you to get doubly overwhelmed with your stressful schedule and then to realize you had a male and a female and would have to prevent them from breeding behavior.

I have never DNA tested a bird but some helpful people here can prob tell you where to get one


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am happy for you that you are getting Cheerio. I got Tiki as a "therapeutic" pet as well. For the exact opposite reason as you, but I understand the therapeutic part 

I really hope you don't leave the site. Please don't let one bad experience here discourage you and make you leave. Your bird is so beautiful! And I would love to see him grow up with you! Please feel free to PM me if you feel like you need a friend?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Please don't be sad. I think that since you're so determined to get these cockatiels, you will find a way to care for them when things get too busy. You obviously love them already. I would just find another person who might be able to help you out while your boyfriend is away, just in case you're not able to go and check on them for some reason occasionally. It doesn't hurt to have a backup. Especially if one of them is sick or something.
It's good that you are getting two cockatiels, they will be good company to each other while you're gone. 
And, more pictures please :excited:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You asked for opinions so we are giving them. We only want what's best for the birds, as that is our main concern here. And while you are experienced with tiels, you're willingness to rehome them if needed worries me. Especially two birds, its harder to rehome two together then one. I realize that we aren't telling you what you want to hear, but that's not what we're here for. We're here to be honest with you and make you think about the situation fully.

I was in the military, I'm an active reservist now, and I understand that stress that comes with that. At the same time, there are things you can't account for. Being deployed is one of them. And they can tell you to go whenever they want to, with no consideration for your birds. That's why I didn't get any animals at all until my ship went into the yards the last year I was full active. That's why I suggested starting off with one bird and adding another later if it works out well. This way you can test it out and if it doesn't work, the breeder may even be willing to take the baby back for you. Remember, we are here to educate and look out for the tiel's well-being. Some of us can be very rough and passionate when it comes to that.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> You asked for opinions so we are giving them. We only want what's best for the birds, as that is our main concern here. And while you are experienced with tiels, you're willingness to rehome them if needed worries me. Especially two birds, its harder to rehome two together then one. I realize that we aren't telling you what you want to hear, but that's not what we're here for. We're here to be honest with you and make you think about the situation fully.
> 
> I was in the military, I'm an active reservist now, and I understand that stress that comes with that. At the same time, there are things you can't account for. Being deployed is one of them. And they can tell you to go whenever they want to, with no consideration for your birds. That's why I didn't get any animals at all until my ship went into the yards the last year I was full active. That's why I suggested starting off with one bird and adding another later if it works out well. This way you can test it out and if it doesn't work, the breeder may even be willing to take the baby back for you. Remember, we are here to educate and look out for the tiel's well-being. Some of us can be very rough and passionate when it comes to that.


One:
I was getting positive feedback just fine before this thank you. 

2: 
No it would break my heart to rehome them. I've had to rehome many animals before. I'm just trying to convince people that I care enough about the birds that if (once again I must repeat) it is TOO DIFFICULT or IMPOSSIBLE.
I am driven enough and do have ENOUGH TIME and money to have cockatiels.
Good for you that you're in the reserves.

I'm rough and passionate as well so I'm still getting these birds.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Please don't be sad. I think that since you're so determined to get these cockatiels, you will find a way to care for them when things get too busy. You obviously love them already. I would just find another person who might be able to help you out while your boyfriend is away, just in case you're not able to go and check on them for some reason occasionally. It doesn't hurt to have a backup. Especially if one of them is sick or something.
> It's good that you are getting two cockatiels, they will be good company to each other while you're gone.
> And, more pictures please :excited:


Yeah I have a friend here who is getting a kitten and lives off post and I think we will work something out to help each other in case of an emergency and neither of our men are around.  Yes, I do love them. ^.^


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Bagheera said:


> I am happy for you that you are getting Cheerio. I got Tiki as a "therapeutic" pet as well. For the exact opposite reason as you, but I understand the therapeutic part
> 
> I really hope you don't leave the site. Please don't let one bad experience here discourage you and make you leave. Your bird is so beautiful! And I would love to see him grow up with you! Please feel free to PM me if you feel like you need a friend?


Awww  Yesss you are my friend.  I will definitely post more pics from this sunday when I go visit him!!! I hope he and Chacci will be ready to come home soon. They are only about 7 weeks old right now though. :< So impatient!!!!
But yes, they will be very therapeutic. And I will work harder knowing I have "dependents."


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

caterpillar said:


> LoveMyCheerio, I saw your pic on the photo forum thread and it's adorable!!! What a sweet baby bird, and I'm so jealous that he's already cuddly <3
> 
> One thing I will continue to recommend is that (if this is within financial reason for you, I think they are pretty cheap) you ask the breeder if you can purchase a DNA test for Cheerio and Chachi before you bring them home so that you can be 100% sure that they are both boys. I know you're aware that pelvic exams are not very accurate, and I also have read a few things on other forums that they are very uncomfortable for small birds (but the people in question may have been talking about seriously tiny birds like budgies).
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for your replies. 
Yes I have been thinking about that... The problem is that our breeder is a self declared bird expert and trusts her opinion on bird sexes sooooo much. It even offended her when I requested the pelvic exam because she "knows" they are males judging by the way they act, their squeaks, and the spots underneath their wings.  So lol we'll see.
But yes he is sooo cuddly! I was amazed that he just let me wrap him in a towel. <3 <3 <3
Haha Chacci is the one that likes to jump and climb and run around, and when he was placed at the bottom of a stair he climbed it...
When CHEERIO was placed at the bottom of the same stair after watching Chacci, he just fluffed up and looked at me and cuddled against the stair until I lifted him up the step hahaha <3


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

LoveMyCheerio said:


> Yes I have been thinking about that... The problem is that our breeder is a self declared bird expert and trusts her opinion on bird sexes sooooo much. It even offended her when I requested the pelvic exam because she "knows" they are males judging by the way they act, their squeaks, and the spots underneath their wings.  So lol we'll see.


Oooh yeah I would be really really careful about this. I don't think the breeder knows what she's talking about, unless she has some kind of psychic instinct.  I have never dealt with baby birds but everything everyone has said here says that you have no way of knowing what sex they are when they are that young. Squeaks would not be indicators... a bird that sings/whistles is almost certainly male but these birds are too young for that.

(Correct me if I'm wrong, breeding-savvy TC members, but the "spots under the wings" thing is only a reliable indicator after they have had their first molt at ~4 months, right?)


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

isn't their first molt around 6months caterpillar?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Molts can happen from anywhere from 4-6 months old. Some birds molt later than others.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Ahhh 

I was told 6 to 9 months by several cockatiel breeders.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

My breeder pelvic examined Goose and said she was boy. That's why she used to be Henry! Hahaha! Now she is Henrietta Goose! )


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I wouldn't rely solely on pelvic exam. Although, I once purchased a cockatiel from someone, and they examined the pelvic bones to determine the gender. They were right. Now, who knows, maybe that was luck.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your input 
I think that I will let my breeder do her pelvic exam (she is excited about it and I don't want to burst her bubble) and if it is iffy and I still am not convinced or am not seeing good signs of either , I think I will do a $20 dna test I found a link to on this forum and send in one of his feathers to a lab. But really honestly, I think I will bring him home whether he is a he or a she because I am so in love!  I will just have to take measures against breeding if she is a girl... whew that would be bad.... fingers are still crossed


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I apologise if I offended you by asking about getting the bird/s to the vet if needed. It was just a question and geniune interest and thought. 

I am not here to offend people - I just reply with my thoughts and best knowledge. 

After all, I get laughed at on here because my girl Skiddles (blood DNA'd girl) has so many male traits. Such a tomboy. Some forum members call her Skiddles Mon.. :rofl:


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

LoveMyCheerio said:


> Hey thanks for the replies.
> Im disappointed in the answers because I did say Chris will be here to help me with them , and I know cockatiels in pairs are fine for people with busy lives... It is not impossible and the birds would get used to our schedules.
> I just would like to know what I can do to help the birds be more entertained during the day and enhance the times we do bond, as well as introduce myself and make some cockatiel friends. :/ positive feedback is appreciated..


These replies are the honest truth, isn't that what you're after?


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm over this, please stop trying to argue. I got frustrated is all, leave it alone and don't get involved please, if you have advice or encouragement about birds that'd be great though


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on such a beautiful tiel! Never get discourage though when I got Callie my mom kept telling me that I needed to get rid of her because I wouldn't be able to take proper care of her because I'm a paraplegic. Even now my mom is trying to talk me into re homing Callie because I'm about to have surgery and be on bed rest but I have a supportive husband that will help me and that's all I need is him.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Callie2013 said:


> Welcome and congrats on such a beautiful tiel! Never get discourage though when I got Callie my mom kept telling me that I needed to get rid of her because I wouldn't be able to take proper care of her because I'm a paraplegic. Even now my mom is trying to talk me into re homing Callie because I'm about to have surgery and be on bed rest but I have a supportive husband that will help me and that's all I need is him.


<3 <3 <3 !!!!! Wow what an amazing story....you will be in my prayers and I hope your surgery is successful. Thank you for the encouragement and you are blessed to have such a supportive husband


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

LoveMyCheerio said:


> Second of all. I AM MORE CONCERNED WITH THE BIRDS WELL BEING THAN I AM HAVING A CLOSE BOND WITH ONE. I will be gone a lot. It would be very selfish to only get one bird if we are both working all day every day, even though I have provided a large cage and many toys.
> 
> I will spend a lot of time with them.


Glad to hear you feel this way! I completely agree their happiness should come first. No reason they wouldn't stay tame, even if they bond strongly with each other. And anyway, a bird's value shouldn't be measured by its tameness.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*I wouldn't rely solely on pelvic exam. Although, I once purchased a cockatiel from someone, and they examined the pelvic bones to determine the gender. They were right. Now, who knows, maybe that was luck.
*

The place I get my birds from did the pelvic exam. It's not accurate at all. We asked for a male a while back and she said that she only had females with an attitude. We then find out that both of the birds we got were males :wacko:

She also said that Shodu was a female but he is also a male. But she did get Bio, Georgie, moon, and Quinn correct. Some birds have narrow pelvic bones which can be mistaken for a female.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

moonchild said:


> Glad to hear you feel this way! I completely agree their happiness should come first. No reason they wouldn't stay tame, even if they bond strongly with each other. And anyway, a bird's value shouldn't be measured by its tameness.


 agreed. I think the affection from the bird should come as a result of my care and affection for it, not forced.


----------



## LoveMyCheerio (Mar 20, 2014)

Haimovfids said:


> *I wouldn't rely solely on pelvic exam. Although, I once purchased a cockatiel from someone, and they examined the pelvic bones to determine the gender. They were right. Now, who knows, maybe that was luck.
> *
> 
> The place I get my birds from did the pelvic exam. It's not accurate at all. We asked for a male a while back and she said that she only had females with an attitude. We then find out that both of the birds we got were males :wacko:
> ...


Yeahhh haha... I know, but my breeder reallllyy wants to do it  anyways, they have both been whistling a lot a lot at our last visit so I'm pretty sure they are boys now


----------

